# On Call Consulting Inc?



## Jacoder (Sep 26, 2012)

Has anyone ever worked remotely or onsight for On Call Consulting? If so, did you like it? Thanks for any responces!


----------



## Revenuecycle (Sep 29, 2012)

What kind of consulting? I have worked remotely before. I worked as the on call consulting firm.....tell me what exactly you are looking for and what state are you in?


----------



## Jacoder (Oct 3, 2012)

Antlanticcoder,

I sent you a private message.


----------

